# Renal Dialysis/Nephrology



## caroline75771 (Feb 9, 2011)

Need some assistance from nephrology coder experts..

Is there any issues on not being reimbursed for dialysis treatment on day of discharge from hospital?
Thanks,
Caroline


----------



## Robinznest (Feb 18, 2011)

Caroline, great to see another nephology person.   My understaning is both code can be submitted.
Robin


----------



## carynrobison (Mar 6, 2011)

It is my understanding that 90935, 90937, 90945 or 90947 can be billed with any other E&M service not related to dialysis procedure or renal failure.

Caryn


----------



## slswain (Jun 22, 2011)

*dialysis billing*

My understanding is also both codes could be used IF for separate diagnosis. 

I am new to nephrology and am having trouble with the monthly dialysis billing.
I am fine with the full month of coding with 90961 for age 20yr and up and for 2-3 face to face visits for the facility and 90966 for home dialysis for esrd. What if the patient is in the hospital for a portion of the month? Do I still bill the 90961/90966 along with the 90945 or 90935 when he sees the patients in the dialysis unit. OR do I use 90970 for the outpatient days and the appropriate hospital codes. and the 90935/90945  while they are in the hospital? I can't find any clear information on this matter. Please help!
Sherry


----------



## TJACKSON (Jun 23, 2011)

*dialysis billing*

Hi Sherry,  If you are dealing with a Home Dialysis pt and the patient  is in the hospital for example from June 1- 15.  You would use the appropiate hosptial codes for the hospital stay,  From June 16-30 you would use the 90970(daily/partial month) for the rest of the month. It should look something like this 90970 X 15(days left in the month).  Hope this helps!


----------

